# Old datsun decoding?



## 3rdelke (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Late 70's or early 80's Datsun 210 I'm guessing? A15(S) is a carbureted 1.5L "A" series, inline-4. It has a 3-speed, Jatco model 3N71B automatic transmission. I think 810 color code is dark copper? It would help if you gave a year and model of the vehicle! The info would be in the factory service manual and you can probably Google most of it. Nico Club's site has some Datsun service manuals at their site.


----------

